# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  yaesu ft-259

## vvv

วิทยุสื่อสารยี่ห้อ yaesu รุ่น ft-259 สภาพมือสอง
ราคา.1,350.-
โทร.085-505-8550

----------

